# Ouch!!!!



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Anyone lost a Tyre?

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Bet that smart a bit!


Thats awful - wonder what happened to the poor chap he looks really injured!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

After that I bet he's feeling a bit tyred!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strewth - that brings back memories! :roll: :roll: 

A complete wheel came of a tatty white van some years ago and sailed across our front lawn and straight through the neighbour's hedge. Missed me by two or three yards, but it was at head height and would have seen me off if it had connected.

Close enough!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Personally thought he looked a bit run down. Well if he wasn't he sure is now! glad petrol attendant went for petrol hose first though. I've never been able to put a hose in the tank hole and leave it running it always shuts off when I take my fingers off the squeezy thing! Am technically minded can you tell - look its green for unleaded and black for diesel thats all I need to know. 8O 

PS. not right good at getting that right either! der


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

bet he was wheely annoyed


----------

